# tree trunk hive



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...23954394405573&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

This is my first tree trunk hive. This was cut down this past week. My wife, and the owners son helped.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...23954394405573&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice photos.
What management plans do you have for the log hive?
Good luck.


----------

